# Sensibilità inaspettate ...



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2010)

*Sensibilità inaspettate ...*

*Le mucche e le piante amano Mozart*









Alcuni studi condotti dall'Università di Madison nel Wisconsin (Usa) hanno dimostrato che la produzione di latte nelle mucche che ascoltano musica sinfonica aumenta del 7,5%. Le mucche sono anche più predisposte a riunirsi nella stalla quando suona della musica. 

Negli ambienti e laboratori scientifici vengono spesso osservati i risultati di esperimenti compiuti su piante e animali, quando gli effetti sulla fauna e la flora sono stati sufficientemente provati si passa alla sperimentazione sull'uomo. A tal proposito citiamo un episodio studiato dal medico e psichiatra Rolando Benenzon, autorità mondiale in materia di musicoterapia:
"Un contadino dell'Illinois (Usa) piantò due serre che si trovavano nelle stesse condizioni di fertilità, umidità e temperatura, gli stessi semi; in una serra applicò degli altoparlanti che diffondevano musica 24 ore su 24. Dopo un certo periodo si accorse che nella serra dove era diffusa la musica il mais era germogliato più rapidamente, il peso della pannocchie era maggiore e che il quoziente di fertilità del terreno era aumentato; le piante più vicine agli altoparlanti erano rovinate per effetto della vibrazione sonora. 
Il successo fu così grande che adesso in Canada si utilizza la musica per le colture e si è osservato che le vibrazioni sonore sono in grado di distruggere un particolare microrganismo parassita che attacca il mais.

Per quanto riguarda la medicina veterinaria circola la battuta che le mucche amano Mozart e che, al contrario, Wagner ed il jazz, ostacolino la produzione di latte. Ma nei centri americani il problema viene studiato con serietà. Una statistica dell'Illinois dimostra che il rendimento delle mucche nelle stalle adiacenti agli aeroporti diminuisce fino a diventare nullo a causa del rumore".
Gli animali possono percepire le varietà di suono e alcuni possono addirittura riscontrare differenze tra i vari compositori e stili musicali, senza però ricordare le melodie e l'aspetto olistico della musica. Questo suggerisce che siano coinvolti alcuni meccanismi del cervello primitivo in almeno alcune delle risposte ai suoni. 

In Canada, durante gli anni sessanta, esperimenti di laboratorio misurarono gli effetti della musica sulle piante, sottoponendole a toni diversi. 

Esposizione a musica "heavy metal" fece inclinare le piante nella direzione opposta, mentre musica classica cullò le piante verso la fonte del suono. Ma nel caso di musica devozionale indù - e le canzoni di Ravi Shankar in particolare - i gambi volsero in eccesso di 60º in orizzontale, forse l'angolo più rilevante che sia mai stato riprodotto dall'uomo. Gli ulteriori esperimenti all' Università di Annamalai, applicando canzoni devozionali indiane, generarono effetti supplementari: il numero di "stomata(1)" nelle piante utilizzate per l'esperimento era del 66% più alto, i muri epidermici erano più spessi, e le cellule erano più lunghe e più larghe di quelle de campioni di controllo [cioè altre piante non interessate dal fenomeno], qualche volta fino al 50% e oltre. 
Cambi biofisici simili possono accadere in piante raccolte da cerchi nel grano. Gli esperimenti condotti costantemente fin dal 1989 dal fisico americano Dott. W. Levengood mostrano come l'energia che crea i cerchi nel grano è capace di colpire l'embrione del seme e la crescita di pianta, allungare i nodi della stessa, persino alterare il modello dei loro cromosomi.

(1) Stomati: piccoli "buchi" nelle foglie che, permettendo l'evaporazione dell'acqua da una pianta, producono un movimento verso l'alto dell'acqua all'interno della pianta stessa. Si aprono rilasciando acqua e assumendo anidride carbonica, si chiudono in periodi di stress da carenza d'acqua allo scopo di conservare acqua. In questo caso non possono assumere anidride carbonica.


*I nuovi protocolli di Backster per la ricerca sulle piante*

Ancora questioni sulla coscienza dell'osservatore, dice David Wilcock, sono emersi dalla intervista col Dr. Cleve Backster (primaryperception.com), che ha condotto studi sconvolgenti in questa scienza emergente per oltre 40 anni fino ad oggi. Il suo lavoro viene mostrato anche nel film Convergence.
Dovreste ricordare Backster come lo scienziato che ha collegato le sue piante di casa con un poligrafo (la cosiddetta macchina della verità) e ha scoperto che "gridano" come gli esseri umani sotto shock quando vengono spaventate col fuoco, anche solo avendo pensato di bruciarle. 

Di seguito riportiamo il grafico del risultato della osservazione originale del 1966 del Dr. Cleve Backster:






Grafico di Backster


Backster più tardi ha scoperto che era davvero molto difficile avere un effetto di coscienza realmente "casuale". L'unico modo col quale potesse raggiungerlo nei suoi esperimenti sulle piante era che non fosse presente nessun altra persona nel palazzo dove si trovava.
Ha usato le creature viventi più sacrificabili a cui potesse pensare, il gamberetto, e ha testato se le piante rispondessero alla loro morte casuale nell'acqua bollente. La seguente immagine mostra il diabolico attrezzo che ha usato:






Attrezzo di Backster


Le piante erano molto più interessate alle persone nel palazzo che alla morte casuale di pochi gamberetti. Solo quando le piante si trovavano fredde e sole, senza alcun umano col quale distrarsi, lanciavano le loro "grida" quando i gamberetti morivano improvvisamente in un circuito a scelta casuale.

Questa e molte altre storie su Backster, sono mostrate in "The Science of Peace" di David Wilcock.​


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2010)

Boh provero' a farlo ascoltare al gelsomino che mi sta morendo


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Boh provero' a farlo ascoltare al gelsomino che mi sta morendo


 comunque sono cose apparentemente incredibili... addirittura reagire al pensiero di voler bruciare una foglia...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> comunque sono cose apparentemente incredibili... addirittura reagire al pensiero di voler bruciare una foglia...


Piante snob comunque :sonno:


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Piante snob comunque :sonno:


 saranno pure snob ma penso più intelligenti di parecchi bipedi :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Boh provero' a farlo ascoltare al gelsomino che mi sta morendo


non mi dire niente...questo inverno gelido e inopportuno mi ha gelato limone e gelsomino,
 lasciandomi in una valle di lacrime


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi dire niente...questo inverno gelido e inopportuno mi ha gelato limone e gelsomino,
> lasciandomi in una valle di lacrime


 avresti dovuto coccolarlo di più... :angeletto:


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> avresti dovuto coccolarlo di più... :angeletto:


parlando del limone , in effetti l'ho coperto male e mi sento in colpa.ma lo sapete che profumano anche le foglie?amavo quell'albero dannazione, destino cinico e baro:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> parlando del limone , in effetti l'ho coperto male e mi sento in colpa.ma lo sapete che profumano anche le foglie?, destino cinico e baro:unhappy:


lo amavi e non sei stata attenta?  :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> lo amavi e non sei stata attenta? :unhappy:


forse lo vedevo solo come amico


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse lo vedevo solo come amico


ah ecco


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2010)

Posso dirvi che le piante mi rompono le palle?
Credo sia tutta invidia la mia :sonar:


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Posso dirvi che le piante mi rompono le palle?
> Credo sia tutta invidia la mia :sonar:


 cosa invidi alle piante?


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> cosa invidi alle piante?


Che si grattano il culo tutto il giorno... qualcuno le cura... loro crescono senza dover rendere nulla a nessuno... chi la cura gode dei suoi fiori o frutti, ma la pianta furbacchiona ha fatto tutto solo per se stessa.

Vorrei essere una pianta, una bella vite


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che si grattano il culo tutto il giorno... qualcuno le cura... loro crescono senza dover rendere nulla a nessuno... chi la cura gode dei suoi fiori o frutti, ma la pianta furbacchiona ha fatto tutto solo per se stessa.
> 
> Vorrei essere una pianta, una bella vite


 ah una pianta curara però... non in un bosco! Però in una vite ti ci vedrei bene :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ah una pianta curara però... non in un bosco! Però in una vite ti ci vedrei bene :carneval:



Ma pure in un bosco... che mi frega! Al massimo ti uccidono... ma veramente potrebbero uccidermi anche ora da essere umano con ben piu' complicazioni.
Ma una vite lo preferirei:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma pure in un bosco... che mi frega! Al massimo ti uccidono... ma veramente potrebbero uccidermi anche ora da essere umano con ben piu' complicazioni.
> Ma una vite lo preferirei:carneval:


io preferirei una bella pianta carnivora :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> io preferirei una bella pianta carnivora :carneval:


Quella l'ho regalata a mia nipotina:carneval:

Che zia che sono:canna:


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Quella l'ho regalata a mia nipotina*:carneval:
> 
> Che zia che sono:canna:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2010)

Lo sai che ho i Bastardi e ora me lo guardo quando voglio? Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo sai che ho i Bastardi e ora me lo guardo quando voglio? Hi, hi, hi...


 Io ce l'ho da un mese :carneval: gia rivisto due volte....


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io ce l'ho da un mese :carneval: gia rivisto due volte....


Come e io che ho aspettato a dirtelo per non farti il crepa-crepa

Tra noi e' finita! Voglio il divorzio :sonno:


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Come e io che ho aspettato a dirtelo per non farti il crepa-crepa
> 
> Tra noi e' finita! Voglio il divorzio :sonno:


avrai notato che te l'ho detto solo quando l'avevi tu, per non farti disigiare :sonno:


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> avrai notato che te l'ho detto solo quando l'avevi tu, per non farti disigiare :sonno:


Riceverai una lettera dal mio avvocato :sonno:


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Riceverai una lettera dal mio avvocato :sonno:


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


Jeezz! Life is short get a boob job... direi!


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2010)

dalla sensibilità delle piante alle tette....moltimodi:ira:


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2010)

Ha ragione! Chiedero' il divorzio e i danni morali :sonno:


----------

